# I want to buy a good speedcube.



## barysnikov (May 10, 2009)

I've been cubing about a month now, but i've been using the store bought original "Rubik's" brand cube. It works well enough, but it locks up a lot on me. It cannot cut corners at all.

I feel like i would improve my time with a better cube, my current average is 48 seconds.

So i did some research on the forums here, and i want to get a Type F cube. 

So my actual QUESTION, is this: Where do i get a Type F cube?

I assume i can't get it in a store. So a good website( preferably in America for shipping costs) is what i'm looking for.


----------



## jcuber (May 10, 2009)

The only place you can really get them is:

www.cubeforyou.com


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 10, 2009)

No, you can also buy Type Fs from 9spuzzles or Rubikfans on eBay (better online stores IMO)


----------



## abr71310 (May 10, 2009)

dealextreme.com

Type in "3x3x3 DIY" and buy either the purple one or the white/black ones...

They're all amazing. (THE DIYS, DONT BUY THE REALLY CHEAP ONES)


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 10, 2009)

www.cubeforyou.com
www.cubefans.com

i prefer type a personally


----------

